# Dirt path qr codes.



## leahhhhaaaaa (Jul 8, 2015)

Has anyone got any good dirt paths for my town? I have double paths and I need them joining up to fit corners as well. Hope any of you can help! (Hope that makes sense as well!)


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 8, 2015)

I like these ones: http://acnlpaths.tumblr.com/post/53393473729


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Jul 8, 2015)

Here are a few different types of grass QRs!
http://fairiescrossing.tumblr.com/tagged/dirt


----------



## Garrus (Jul 9, 2015)

http://pollocrossing.tumblr.com/post/115942782723/part-1-part-2-more-at-source

http://cakeycrossing.tumblr.com/post/106203202171/my-first-set-of-paths-as-you-can-see-by-the-awful​


----------

